# custom cast iron sink??



## go do it (Nov 19, 2006)

does know of anyone making custom cast iron enameled sinks?
i am doing a kitchen remodel and we need a two bowl sink 30" x 16"

an odd size for sure but we have no room for a larger one
i could re-enamel the existing one but would rather not


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Why not? I think it would be hundreds if not thousands less than a custom cast iron sink.


----------



## go do it (Nov 19, 2006)

we are concerned with chipping


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> Why not? I think it would be hundreds if not thousands less than a custom cast iron sink.


Thousands, easily. A few years back a friend remodeled a home in SF. They put in fairly standard tubs except in one room with a 63" (or something like that) space. They had someone make a 63" cast iron tub, essentially a stretch Kohler. All he'd say was that the single tub was more expensive than most whole bathroom remodels.

The family didn't care - they knew it was crazy, but they felt they should work pretty hard to help spread some of their wealth around.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

go do it said:


> we are concerned with chipping


You should have that same concern with any cast iron sink. They have a tendency to chip. New or refurbished.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Kohler makes the best cast iron sinks but they will not build a custom sink.

You can easily have custom sinks made in copper or SS though. Not cheap.

You could also make some calls and see if Corian can be custom made.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

go do it said:


> does know of anyone making custom cast iron enameled sinks?
> i am doing a kitchen remodel and we need a two bowl sink 30" x 16"
> 
> an odd size for sure but we have no room for a larger one
> i could re-enamel the existing one but would rather not


If you have the old sink electro glazed you will get a quality and durable finish on it.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

There used to be a company in the States, and I'm sorry I don't recall either the name or location, but, they re-porcelain cast iron fixtures. Existing porcelain is stripped and they put new porcelain on.

It is not an easy task....I tried it a number of years ago with a company in Toronto that did porcelain and enamel on things like hand dryers, chalk boards, etc. 

In my past business I restored hundreds of cast iron tubs, sinks, etc. Kitchen sinks were the worst. they looked amazing done, but, that only lasted so long.


----------



## CopperSmith (May 1, 2010)

Have you considered a copper sink for this application? They last longer than iron. http://www.worldcoppersmith.com/


----------

